# -âtrie / -atrie (suffixes)



## Bartalmission

Quelle est la différence entre les suffixes « –âtrie » et « -atrie » ? 

Est-ce que l´utilisation de l´une ou de l´autre change le sens du mot respectif ?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, une recherche rapide me donne l'impression qu'on a un suffixe plutôt rare _-iatrie_ (et _-iatre_) qui est surtout utilisée pour des sciences, et un suffixe _-âtrie_ (et _-âtre_) qui est péjoratif.

(Dans un cas on trouve systématiquement un i et pas dans l'autre).

L'entrée de l'atilf sur _-iatrie_ précise ceci:



> Fréq. confusion entre _-iatre, -iatrie _et suff. péj. _-âtre, -*âtrie* _(_marâtre, verdâtre, _etc.)


----------



## CapnPrep

> Fréq. confusion entre _-iatre, -iatrie _et suff. péj. _-âtre, -*âtrie* _(_marâtre, verdâtre, _etc.)


??? Mais on n'a pas _marâtrie__, __verd__âtrie_, etc., ou si ? Il me semble que la confusion vient plutôt d'un troisième suffixe, _*-lâtre*_/_*-lâtrie*_ (idolâtrie, zoolâtrie).


----------



## Bartalmission

Ici je viens encore d´apprendre qu´il fallait faire la distinction entre les terminaisons « - âtrie » et « lâtrie », cette dernière étant certainement péjorative signifiant toujours un excès ou extrême.

J´ai pensé aux substantifs, tels que : psychiatrie, psychologie, stomatologie, dermatologie, gynécologie sachant que « iatros » en grec c´est le médecin, donc ça doit être toujours positif avec le suffixe «– atrie» lié avec _psychiatre, psychologue, stomatologue_...etc. , mais avec « â » j´ai pensé plutôt au latin : - âtrie. Est-ce que les mots avec « – âtrie » *doivent être forcément péjoratifs ?* Je sais que p.ex. _idolâtrie_ est un terme péjoratif, mais en ce qui concerne le mot « latrie» ayant le sens de « culte de latrie » ou de l´adoration me semblerait être neutre. Mais si on ajoute « â » comme par exemple « idolâtrie » ça devient péjoratif et en ce qui concerne un tel substantif que la « marâtre » ou un tel adjectif que « la nature *marâtre* » ça me parait péjoratif. Or le mot (subst. et adj.) „mulâtre“ ne me semblerait pas péjoratif - ou je me trompe ? Quelle en serait l´expression positive non-péjorative ?
Et aussi en ce qui concerne « bleuâtre » je ne trouve rien de péjoratif.


----------



## Grop

_Mulâtre_ est clairement péjoratif. Il est dérivé de _mulet_.



			
				cnrtl said:
			
		

> dér. de _mulo _« mulet », le mulâtre étant un métis comme le mulet.



_Métis_ serait moins péjoratif que _mulâtre_, mais de nos jours on classifie de moins en moins les gens selon leur race.

Quant à _bleuâtre_, c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas forcément péjoratif, même s'il ne fait pas très vendeur: on peut l'utiliser pour décrire quelque chose, mais je doute qu'on puisse acheter de la peinture bleuâtre.


----------



## CapnPrep

Officiellement on n'a jamais le choix entre *a* et *â*, ça fait partie de l'orthographe (et pour certains locuteurs encore, de la prononciation) de chaque mot. Mais je serais curieux de savoir si l'association péjorative est assez forte pour produire un effet de sens quand on écrit par exemple _psychiâtre_ au lieu de _psychiatre_. Les scientologues écrivent-ils plus volontiers _psychiâtrie_ pour exprimer leur mépris pour la discipline ?

Et finalement, on peut noter que les mots non suffixés (_théâtre_, _albâtre_, _plâtre_) n'ont a priori aucune connotation péjorative. Mais il y a peut-être bien un effet d'attraction pour des mots comme _acariâtre_, _saumâtre_. _Châtrer_, ce n'est pas forcément très agréable non plus…


----------



## itka

- iatrie, de iatros "médecin" s'applique aux sciences médicales.(_phoniatrie_)
- lâtrie de latreia "adoration" indique l'adoration de quelque chose (_idolâtrie_)
- âtre : (_voir cette page_) "atténuation" d'où la valeur péjorative du suffixe... 

Si les scientologues écrivent "psychiâtre" (le font-ils ?) ils manifestent peut-être du mépris à l'égard de cette profession, mais plus sûrement encore, du mépris pour l'étymologie !


----------



## Bartalmission

CapnPrep said:


> Et finalement, on peut noter que les mots non suffixés (_théâtre_, _albâtre_, _plâtre_) n'ont a priori aucune connotation péjorative. Mais il y a peut-être bien un effet d'attraction pour des mots comme _acariâtre_, _saumâtre_. _Châtrer_, ce n'est pas forcément très agréable non plus…


 
Concernant les mots sus-cités (théâtre etc.) je pense que c´est un peu pareil comme avec la tête, l´hôpital ou l´hôtel dans lesquels le chapeau signifie le « s » provenant du latin, mais qui a "disparu" en français : testa = tête en latin, hospital etc.


----------



## Bartalmission

itka said:


> - iatrie, de iatros "médecin" s'applique aux sciences médicales.(_phoniatrie_)
> - lâtrie de latreia "adoration" indique l'adoration de quelque chose (_idolâtrie_)
> - âtre : (_voir cette page_) "atténuation" d'où la valeur péjorative du suffixe...


 
Merci pour une réponse structurée, récapitulative et globale. J
Il faut toujours se référer aux règles générales pour pouvoir les appliquer dans les cas concrets - soit passivement soit activement.


----------



## Xence

CapnPrep said:


> Il me semble que la confusion vient plutôt d'un troisième suffixe, _*-lâtre*_/_*-lâtrie*_ (idolâtrie, zoolâtrie).


*idolâtrie* est composé avec le suffixe _-âtrie_ et non _-lâtrie_. Ici le "_l_" fait partie du radical _idol- _


----------



## Grop

En vérité, d'après l'atilf, le _l_ vient des deux côtés:



> Forme haplologique pour *_idololatre _empr. au lat. chrét. _idololatra, -latres_


Quelqu'un a du penser qu'écrire _lol_, ça ne faisait pas sérieux .


----------



## Xence

Oui, les deux "_l_" ont été confondus par haplologie. Il serait tout de même bizarre que ce qu'il en reste ne revienne pas de droit au radical, d'autant que le suffixe _-âtre_ existe pour lever pareille équivoque.
Le TLF le dit d'ailleurs explicitement:


> L'allongement de _-a- _est dû à une assimilation au suff. _*-âtre*_*


lol


----------



## CapnPrep

Xence said:


> Oui, les deux "_l_" ont été confondus par haplologie. Il serait tout de même bizarre que ce qu'il en reste ne revienne pas de droit au radical, d'autant que le suffixe _-âtre_ existe pour lever pareille équivoque.


Pourquoi faut-il que le "l" appartienne exclusivement au radical ou au suffixe ? Dans _les *bois *_le "s" final vient du radical, mais c'est en même temps le "s" du pluriel, prononcé [z] en liaison.

Il y a eu une assimilation phonétique au suffixe _-âtre_ dans _idolâtre _— ce qui expliquerait le traitement distinct de la voyelle du mot _latrie_ (absence de modèle analogique) — mais la structure n'est pas pour autant devenue _idol_ + _âtre_. Un idolâtre n'est pas une mauvaise idole.


----------



## Xence

CapnPrep said:


> Un idolâtre n'est pas une mauvaise idole.


Personne ne le dit. Ici le suffixe _-âtre_ n'a tout simplement pas une valeur péjorative, même si c'est le cas pour la majorité des dérivés obtenus avec ce suffixe.
Le TLF n'exclut pas d'autres valeurs:


> Cette valeur n'est pas fondamentale = _-aster/-astrum_ indiquait l'être, l'obj., l'état proche d'un autre pris comme type et qui paraissent en être la var. sans que cela comporte nécessairement un blâme, du mépris, une critique.


----------



## CapnPrep

Bon, plus généralement : un idolâtre n'est pas une espèce d'idole (ou un être proche de l'idole type, etc. etc.) Je ne vois aucun argument autre qu'orthographique pour dire qu'il s'agit ici du suffixe -_âtre_. Par contre, si on reconnaît que _idolâtre_ fait partie de la famille des mots en _*-lâtre*_, son interprétation est tout à fait transparente. 

Ajout : Cela expliquerait également la possibilité de dériver le nom _idolâtrie_ (dérivation apparemment indisponible pour les mots en _-âtre_).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Curieuse discussion, quand les choses paraissent plutôt claires...

_-*ia*tre_ (sans accent circonflexe) est un suffixe signifiant "relatif à la médecine" (iatros = _médecin_ en grec).

-_*â*tre_ est un suffixe soit péjoratif, soit indiquant une ressemblance approximative (_jaunâtre, bellâtre, marâtre_).

Et, comme le rapprochement des deux est tentant, il est amusant d'écrire _psychi*â*tre_ (et non _psychi*a*tre_) pour se moquer des astrologues de l'âme humaine.


----------



## Xence

CapnPrep said:


> Pourquoi faut-il que le "l" appartienne exclusivement au radical ou au suffixe ? Dans _les *bois *_le "s" final vient du radical, mais c'est en même temps le "s" du pluriel


Non. Ici, nous sommes en présence d'un mot qui reste invariable au pluriel (la fameuse règle du pluriel des noms se terminant au singulier par _s, x_ ou _z_). Le _s_ dans les _*bois*_ n'est pas la marque du pluriel.




			
				JeanDeSponde said:
			
		

> -_*â*tre_ est un suffixe soit péjoratif, soit indiquant une ressemblance approximative (_jaunâtre, bellâtre, marâtre_).


Il faut noter aussi que le TLF parle de formes d'ancien français, existant aussi en latin médiéval, construites avec ce suffixe et qui restent inexpliquées. L'exemple le plus connu étant _albâtre_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Xence said:


> Il faut noter aussi que le TLF parle de formes d'ancien français, existant aussi en latin médiéval, construites avec ce suffixe et qui restent inexpliquées. L'exemple le plus connu étant _albâtre_.


_Albâtre_ n'est pas formé du suffixe _-âtre_ opposé à un nom, mais dérive du latin _alabastrum,_ lui-même copié du grec . C'est la dérivation de _-astrum_ en -_austre _(_alabaustre_), qui a existé en ancien français, qui reste inexpliquée.


----------



## Xence

Pourtant, il m'avait semblé lire autre chose dans l'étymologie du suffixe _-âtre_:


> *Le suff. -âtre, en a.fr. -astre remonte à la termin. lat. -aster/-astrum* qui a servi à former un certain nombre d'adj. *et surtout de subst.* appartenant essentiellement à la lang. parlée et au vocab. technique. *À part qq. noms d'obj. où le suff. n'a qu'un rôle formatif (alabaster « vase d'albâtre à parfums »*, _gastra, gastrum_ « vase à large panse », _seliquastrum_ « siège élevé », _serperastra_ « éclisses », et peut-être _formaster_ et _lucuentaster_ « gâteau »), le suff. _-aster/-astrum_ apporte une détermination sémantique.


 
Cela étant, on ne peut que mesurer toute l'étendue des difficultés qu'a dû soulever la transcription française des mots d'origine latine ou grecque. On peut s'en faire une petite idée en consultant ce document (§500 et suivants). Au §506 on retrouve le problème qui nous intéresse ici:


> L'allongement de l'_a_ dans _idolâtre_ (<*GR= *eidôlolatrês>), _théâtre_ (<*GR= *theatron>), est dû à l'influence du suffixe français _âtre._


 
Et puis, à titre anecdotique, j'ai retrouvé dans Le dictionnaire étymologique de la langue françoise (oui, oui, françoise! ) cette explication à propos de l'origine du mot albâtre:


> Du latin _alabaster_, _alabastrum_, fait du grec _alabastron_; formé d'_a_ privatif, et de _lambanô_, je prends, je saisis: qu'on ne sauroit saisir, parce que les vases d'albâtre étoient si polis, si unis, qu'ils glissoient entre les mains.




Cordialement.


----------

